# Brine with Morton tinder quick & sugar cure?



## wayne p (Feb 16, 2016)

I have a bunch of Turkey legs that I would like to inject with tender quick and then soak in a brine using Morton sugar cure.  Has anyone ever done this an if so how did they come out and what kind of measurements did you use?


----------



## lamar (Feb 18, 2016)

bump


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2016)

I don't know much about TQ, I always use Cure#1.

But I would be hesitant to use 2 different cures on the same meat.

If I was doing the legs I would use a brine cure and inject the legs then soak them in the brine.

I'm not sure what your trying to accomplish using 2 different cures.

Hopefully someone who uses TQ will be on to give you a better answer.

If you don't get an answer, PM Chef Jimmy J

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 18, 2016)

I also use cure #1 and not Morton's. I couldn't find anything on their website mentioning mixing TQ and Sugar cure together.Typically it is not advisable to mix two different cures together.

With that said I did find another website that Mentions making a pickle out of TQ, then using Sugar Cure. However this method is for long cure times, with large cuts like ham. Since I have no experience with that method I will not post the particulars here. I found it by googling "using Morton's sugar cure".

Here's what Morton's says about using TQ:
[h5]Dry Curing[/h5]
Best used to cure hams, bacon and smaller cuts of meat, dry curing involves applying the cure mix directly on the meat. After the application, place meat into a plastic food storage bag and tightly seal. From there, put your meat in the refrigerator and let the curing process take place. After curing, remove excess salt by rinsing your meat. The final step is to cook your meat and taste.
[h5]  [/h5][h5]Brine Curing[/h5]
Also called the sweet pickle cure, brine curing is also a favorite for curing meat. This method involves combining curing salt and water to create a sweet pickle solution. To prepare the brine, use a large non-corrosive bowl, such as plastic or glass. To cure, inject the brine solution into the meat using a meat pump or soak the meat over a period of time. If you choose to soak, be sure to fully submerge the meat. A plate can be used as a weight to keep the meat immersed in your brine. Like dry curing, the process takes place in the refrigerator and the cured meat needs to be cooked when finished.
[h5]  [/h5][h5]Combination Curing[/h5]
When you couple the dry rub cure and brine solution injections, the result is combination curing. Used to cure hams, this method shortens the curing time and reduces the risk of spoilage because the process takes place both inside and outside the ham. Again, curing is done in the refrigerator and the ham is cooked thereafter.
[h5]  [/h5][h5]Sausage Curing[/h5]
The sausage curing method, unlike those previously described, is accomplished by mixing curing salts and spices with ground meat. The curing process is then done in the refrigerator. When the curing process is complete, the sausage is cooked before serving.
[h4]  [/h4][h4]Tricks of the Trade[/h4]
When curing meat, be sure to check out these tips:


The amount of time spent curing meat will depend on the thickness and amount of bone and fat. For thicker cuts of meat, you may want to lengthen the time you cure.

 Find your curing style by experimenting with different spices. But be sure not to exceed the curing levels in the recipe.

As a reminder, we recommend labeling the date and time the meat should be removed from your refrigerator.

Cure meat at a temperature between 36 degrees – 40 degrees F. Colder temperatures will prevent you from curing properly and warmer temps will encourage spoilage growth.

In the case that meat is too salty, soak or boil it in water to remove the excess salt. In the future, remember to rinse cured meat or reduce curing time.

Cured meat is still raw meat, so always remember to cook your meat and poultry after curing. If you give a home-cure as a gift, remind the recipient that they too will need to cook it before consuming.

Cured meat will turn pink or reddish when cooked. For poultry, use a meat thermometer to determine when it’s finished cooking.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 18, 2016)

Good info dirtsailor a good idea always check manufacture of the product you use or make sure it's reliable home recipe food safety first and foremost always.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2016)

Tender Quick & Morton's Sugar Cure are Interchangeable, as long as it's plain Sugar cure.

Morton's Smoked flavored sugar cure is not interchangeable with TQ or Morton's plain Sugar cure.

Bear


----------



## pipelinegypsy (Mar 20, 2016)

What exactly is the difference between the TQ and the sugar cure? I went to Morton's website and search for the sugar cure but came up with nothing. I couldn't even find it in their products. Am I searching wrong?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 20, 2016)

PipelineGypsy said:


> What exactly is the difference between the TQ and the sugar cure? I went to Morton's website and search for the sugar cure but came up with nothing. I couldn't even find it in their products. Am I searching wrong?


Not much difference-----Some of the salt in Morton Tender Quick is replaced by Sugar in Morton Sugar Cure (Plain).

Here's a link that tells a lot about all of the cures:

http://barbecuebible.com/2014/08/26/guide-nitrites-prague-powder-curing-salts/

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Mar 20, 2016)

.....SMOKE FLAVORED......................SUGAR CURE.........................TENDER QUICK...................INGREDIENTS LIST......

...CLICK ON PICS TO ENLARGE.....













MORTON SMOKE FLAVORED sugar cure.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 20, 2016





 ..













MORTON sugar cure 1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 20, 2016





.. ..













MORTON tender quick.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 20, 2016





 ..













Morton's Ingredients.png



__ daveomak
__ Mar 20, 2016


----------

